# Skarsnik by Guy Haley



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Black Library - Skarsnik

I just finished this book and I must say wow indeed. This is one of the suprise hits for a long time, finding it -REALLY- good!

Guy Haley wrote the excellent Baneblade and Stormblade, but with this novel he shows he is quite capable of writting non-human POV's as well. Giving a very fascinating look into greenskin culture, an area that have been woefully underdeveloped save for the cliche characterizations of angry green guys smashing things. Theres a goodly number of comical situations in the book, but they are never allowed to overshadow the characters and the grim and dire menace presented. Using goblins as the entrance angle to greenskin culture was a stroke of genius.

The novel features the titular Skarsnik, a highly engrossing tale of his life from the earliest funguid beginnings to the heights of his power. Where its quickly evident that he is far different from many other goblins. He thinks too much and have plans. Something which puts him far ahead from many other goblins. 

Guy Haley is definitely an up and comming author to watch out for!


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Good to know. I was thinking about picking up Skarsnik and Headtaker. Is the latter one any good?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brother Solix said:


> Good to know. I was thinking about picking up Skarsnik and Headtaker. Is the latter one any good?


Headtaker is a decent read, Queek is a truly disturbing character. Quite well written. Though Id rate Skarsnik higher as it breaks so much new ground about greenskins, whereas the skaven have been quite well exposed for a long time.

Spotted a review of headtaker over there: http://thebolthole.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2698 Its spot on.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I am in the middle of the short story The King of Black Crag, which is tied into Skarsnik. It is superb, as was Stormlord (although I haven't read Baneblade yet). Haley uses completely separate, and fitting, styles of prose for these diverse works. 
I am really looking forward to Skarsnik. Cheers to Haley!


----------

